# Spirit Halloween Store



## obsessedjack (Sep 3, 2010)

I just drove by mine last week and it opens on September 2nd if that helps, so fairly early next month.


----------



## Scatterbrains (Nov 16, 2008)

I'm not expecting stores here to open until next Tuesday


----------



## acfink (May 31, 2010)

My stepson has a job a Spirits this year and they OPEN TODAY !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! At 3pm ( thats a Random time)
Guess who will be there at 3PM This guy.


----------



## jdubbya (Oct 4, 2003)

Ours has a sign saying they will open in September. Last year they were realy late, as in a week after labor day, so hoping they'll open sooner this year.


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

There is a Spirit Halloween store next to the hair salon I use and my hairdresser said it was opening this week Thursday. I am going to visit daily to see what is happening.


----------



## CobhamManor (Aug 5, 2010)

Mine doesn't even have a sign yet, but another nearby location looks like they are almost ready to open! They have the sign up and everything.


----------



## Blood N' Gore 2011 (Jun 22, 2011)

Mine last year opened September 18 but as of now...
NO BANNER
NOTHING INSIDE
NOTHING GOING ON!!! I dont expect it to open until Sept. 20 or so
but my other local one i peeked inside there was half the store with aisles, other half with shipping containers and baskets that said SPIRIT HALLOWEEN i expect it to open Sept. 2-6


----------



## Red (Aug 10, 2009)

We're getting one here in Newfoundland for the first time this season! No idea when it will open, because it's about an hour away!


----------



## DarkManDustin (Jun 30, 2011)

The one in Huntsville, AL is open. I haven't been yet, but heard about today.


----------



## ctarpey (Nov 7, 2010)

i know if you look online their myspace says most sores open labor day weekend beggining friday i believe!


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

Mine is still stocking and getting ready. The sign on the window simply says "OPening in September". Last year it was about the second week.


----------



## GodOfThunder (Aug 26, 2011)

They put a sign in the window of our local one in Humble, TX that says open Sept 2. 

They unloaded a bunch of PODS units at the end of last week and are prepping the store now. This is the most anxious I've been for their opening!


----------



## ltweety444 (Mar 26, 2011)

There's a sign at ours saying that it's opening in September. I saw PODS units outside the other day. Last year it took them until 3rd week of September to open. Hoping its earlier this time.


----------



## spiderqueen (Aug 31, 2009)

I just saw a billboard for mine today, it made me happy. I think I'll stop by on the way to the grocery store and see if they have a sign announcing what day they open.


----------



## JBfromBS (Oct 11, 2008)

There has been a good bit of activity in ours, but the sign just says Opening in September. I'm hoping EARLY September!


----------



## Penumbra (Jul 28, 2011)

Mine says they wont open until LATE SEPTEMBER!


----------



## Shockwave199 (Jan 18, 2007)

How reliable is the opening soon/opened message at spirit when you search for a location? Anybody know? It would be nice to know that is reliable, rather than driving over and keeping tabs.

Dan


----------



## halloweeny78 (Aug 15, 2011)

Ours opens today! I know where I'll be spending my lunch break! This is the 2nd year for the Newmarket, Ontario location and I can't be more thrilled! I still can't believe I had never heard of Spirit  before stumbling across it last year! Such was the beginning of a beautiful addiction!


----------



## Bruzilla (Jun 3, 2011)

We don't get a Spirit store this year... we're stuck with Halloween City.


----------



## jdubbya (Oct 4, 2003)

In past years, the stated opening dates are not always accurate. I just discovered yesterday that there is a second Spirit store opening up in our big regional mall, just a five minute walk from another Soirit stoe in a nearby plaza. Not sure why they put them in such close proximity. The one in the mall is pretty much empty with just some black wire shelving; no boxes, no activity. Doubtful they'll be open anytime soon. THe other location sems to be setting up but they are also advertising "opening in September" as well, with no actual date posted. I'll have to keep driving by to see the progress.


----------



## Minakitty (Jul 29, 2011)

One of two Spirit locations in our area (greater Rochester, NY) is now open (the one near us-hooray!). They're not completely set up yet, as their themed displays are empty, but they have a lot of stock, especially costumes. Very nice staff this year too. We don't expect to see a lot of large expensive props. The first year we had a Spirit (many years ago) they seemed to have everything. I think over the years they've adjusted their stock to reflect reasonable sales expectations. We've seen large animated props go the day after Halloween, but never before (no, we do not go every day-just seems like it!).


----------



## halloweeny78 (Aug 15, 2011)

Our Spirit store opened yesterday. It sounds like many of the stores that are open are much like ours with a number of the animatronics not yet set up. They do seem to be well stocked on many things, especially costumes. I'm looking forward to seeing their new stuff up & working soon!

For those of you who don't get a Spirit store this year, my condolences. If you have a Halloween City though, it's not that bad. Up here, I don't even know what a "Halloween City" is as I've never seen one. Heck, we only just got Spirit last year!  Though things may seem bleak at times, a matter of perspective can brighten your view. I can remember when, not too long ago, I couldn't find much beyond the basic indoor props, and even then they weren't easy to come by. It seems like it was in it's infancy then, whereas now Halloween decor has "grown up" a little, giving us more choice in a wider number of locations.

I wonder if anybody would noticed if I moved in to Spirit and took up residence in their resident coffin ....


----------



## DexterSinister (Aug 13, 2011)

The one near me in north Seattle has had signs up for several days. The sign says opening in September. They're setting up, but didn't look close to being ready unless they're working through the night. They are in a really big space; I'll be surprised if they make use of all of it. I'll probably peek in again today.


----------



## whichypoo (Jul 29, 2009)

Well just came back from the spirit store in glendale AZ they dont have half of the stuff up or out yet but its looking good. .


----------



## Scatterbrains (Nov 16, 2008)

Went to Spirit today.... There's a couple animatronics I like there that'll be "reasonably" priced come November.


----------



## blackdogrdc (Sep 20, 2010)

Just found out today that the Spirit to where in Viera Florida opened on Wednesday of this week. Looks like I'll be making a Halloween shopping spree this weekend.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

*Mine opened!*

Just came back from My local Spirit that opened today. Absolutely love their Toxic Zombie display. It was in the back of the store and you will notice it immediately when you see the cool giant sewer drain you walk through to get to it. On the outside of the drain there was a sewer cover with Demonica maybe (I don't know all the names of the props). They have some cool drain area displays with what appears to be flowing green toxic water. At one of the flows at the bottom was the Eaten Alive prop. Sound activated. Upper torso of a guy in agony crying out, and his head or mouth moves too I think, and then suddenly the giant sewer rat that has eaten into him (only partial rat body tail and legs visible) begins to move and gnaw at him some more. Great prop. There was a giant rotating fan blade assembly behind one of the standing zombies that was part of their cardboard display. Again nicely done display.

The was a standing zombie that moaned and was light triggered I think. The second standing zomie who was holding onto a gnawed hand, wasn't hooked up yet but I read the box and he was light activated too. 'bout all I can remember now of that sewer area as I was trying to get through the store before closing time.

As you walked in they had the sectioned displays of Frankenstein, the ghost face with knife and the ringing phone prop, and the spinning vomiting possessed girl prop (can't remember her name but she was from that movie, The Exorcist, that I waited in line around the block to see a few decades back when it came out). 

Another animated set up section was more graveyard theme. There was a prop behind a gravestone, a jumping spider, a vampire coffin that I really wish had been set up but hadn't been yet. Some animated props were in boxes and not set up for display that looked like they might be kind of cool. 

There was a boxed animated prop that was of a prison window with hands on the bars and from what I could tell the hands would be triggered and rock the bars and at the same time it could be hooked up to your fogger.

Since one of my themes is an Egyptian theme, I noticed the large cobra 2-piece staff that they had in the weapons accessory area ($9.99). Saw a cool looking space pistol that had several settings for effects. Still had a nice amount of clown costumes, wigs, masks, accessories this year. Liked a few of the zombie babies. Still featured but not as big of a display as last year. One of the little tots when you squeeze him shakes. Didn't notice if that was the only way he could be set off. The boy chewing his ankle or foot was pretty gross (in a good way). Saw the interactive busts. They are very different in color and texture from the Sam's Club ones from last year. Sam's Club's were more stone textured and I'd say these were like a painted porcelain or marble looking. Didn't get to see the haunted mirror in action but it was on display with the busts and some candlesticks and a sand timer with colored sand in it. 

My location had a few items on clearance. There was the wolf man face portrait, the pumpkin with changing face (I kind of liked this one), a rat that would flip over and had red LED eyes (the last two were $9.99 I think). I saw a few witch props and witch related things but I'd say I don't remember a lot from that theme. I remember seeing a Pixars Car cardboard display in the kids area and must have been costume related because I don't see how that would be Halloween related otherwise. They also had a gutter ghost that was something like 12-15 feet high and would hang from your gutter. A number of things I remembered from the store last year, so another chance to pick up. Lots of costumes and accessories, some really nice masks and wigs I liked. 

My husband sat patiently in the car while I ran in after having dinner out and when I heard it get all quiet in the store I knew it was closing time so had to leave. I'd say it's definitely worth a trip in this year.


----------



## xrockonx911 (Jul 28, 2010)

I don't believe Spirit's actual locations are correct on their site. They have two listed in my area- and both of those locations show absolutely no sign of a spirit store. Also- the numbers for two other stores (about an hour from me) are still ringing in as "Unconnected" getting antsy! I wanted to head out and check one out today... now I'm thinking that they're not even open yet!


----------



## kuroneko (Mar 31, 2011)

I'm not even sure if mine is open. Mine is in Manville NJ which was hit hard by hurricane Irene. The HalloweenCity next to my work hasn't opened and there aren't any signs of when it will open. I'm going to try to check it this weekend.


----------



## CobhamManor (Aug 5, 2010)

I have tons of Spirit coupons they just e-mailed! They are 20% off a single item.


----------



## Lil Ghouliette (Nov 5, 2010)

Ghouliet & I are going out and Spirit hopping in hopes of finding one that's open. I just have to get off work... :X 40 more minutes to go!


----------



## KingCrabLegs 1.99LB (Jul 21, 2011)

spirits is cool dont get me wrong but everything is priced so high! you get the same stuff at party city.. 1000 watt fogger are like 55 bucks at party city and spirits had them at like 85... reallyy! i saw one other halloween store that had them at 90 bucks but yeah!....


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

I agree they are somewhat higher on some items. They do offer a 20% off coupon to their newsletter subscribers which helps and merchandise does also get discounted during the short season and then after Halloween. I think you also have to be fair and keep in mind that stores like Party City are open year round and can make up the discounted amounts on other party items through out the year. PC really doesn't have the room or interest in ordering and stocking the larger and animated props that the seasonal stores like SH and HC for example do. I for one wouldn't trade having a store like SH or HC for only a Party City. I've bought a lot of items from them that are really cool and favorites of mine and I take advantage of the coupons and their sales whenever I can. Just part of the experience IMO. And I always love to walk into a SH store each year for the first time to see their displays. This year was a blowout for me with the Toxic Zombie area.


----------



## Dark Passenger (Aug 22, 2011)

The Spirit store I visited today (Hillsdale Mall, in San Mateo County) had no props set up, and few decorations, but I was so pleased to find it open that I didn't mind.


----------



## Blood N' Gore 2011 (Jun 22, 2011)

@ Ghost of Spooky 
Really The face changing pumpkin for $9.99? 
last year he was $24.99 at my local spirit. im so mad at myself i just got the rat online for $14.99


----------



## Blood N' Gore 2011 (Jun 22, 2011)

@ Ghost of Spooky how much was the the werewolf portrait? anything else? sounds cool
last year mine had
giant talking skul for $19.98 
camo netting for $7.49
midnight countess $149.98


----------



## TrickRTreater (Mar 24, 2011)

I can't wait until mine opens up.

I'm not going to Halloween Express anymore, so it's all I've got.


----------



## left4dead (Jul 22, 2009)

*Spokane , wa Spirit opened last Wednesday!*

Went in today and bought the Swamp Zombie on clearance for 55.00, with the 20% off coupon !
here's a short video i took, really like the zombie on the left, and the fan in the back is something i'm going to try and make.


----------



## jdubbya (Oct 4, 2003)

I really like that zombie shown on the left (the one holding the severed hand). Is that the one you got? Nice video too. Still waiting for our stores to open. Hopefully next week!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Blood N Gore yeah each year they have some clearance items and it's always worth making the trip in every so many days to check it out. They will periodically put things out reduced so it's always hit or miss. Over the years I've picked up a Spirit Ball witch, a crawling zombie ghoul guy (he's pretty small but still creepy and reminds me of the X-Files episode "Home" I think it was called with someone under the bed), a pair of kicking legs (paid full price for the pair I bought a few years back at BigLots but was still so excited and thrilled to have it, now I have a back up set), a flaming skull face, and last year found the voodoo swamp lady torso prop which I had missed out on getting first time around as well as a nice life-size coffin from a previous year or two. I've bought a number of props at full price or with coupon and always feel like I do well finding things there. Last year I grabbed the Uncle Charlie on the first day and he's my favorite SH prop. The victorian beheaded bride comes in a close second and I still love my static zombie farmer and wife.

I don't know if all Spirits have clearance items and if they do if they offer the same mdse across all stores. Last year I found some glowing hanging skulls at one store and did see them on clearance at another but always felt it was dependent on left over unsold mdse in limited quantities. So not sure if all stores would have the face changing pumpkins or rolling rats for example.

As for the werewolf portrait I didn't look at the price.


----------



## halloweeny78 (Aug 15, 2011)

Is it a bad sign that when I walked in to our local Spirit store on the day it opened, having no sooner stepped two feet inside the store, the lady behind the cash shouted out to me "Hey! Welcome back! You're starting early this year!" ? Of course my reply, stated with a sly grin and devilish eyes, was: "Starting early implies I ever stopped in the first place!  Glad to see you're back this year!". I didn't think I was in there _that_ much last year!  Maybe this year I should set up a cot!


----------



## DarkManDustin (Jun 30, 2011)

Idk about Spirit being overpriced, but Halloween Express is. Last year, I went to look. Their ghostface costume byitself was $40.00. I got the costume, knife, and gloves for $30.00 at PartyCity.


----------



## ondeko (Oct 14, 2008)

I'm petty sure that Spirit stores are all franchised so there are bound to be variations from region to region but also between stores in the same area. Last year I had 4 spirit stores within easy driving distance and none of them had the same opening date or hours. they also had different stock levels of some props. So far this year have only seen one anywhere near me and the banner just says "Coming Soon" with no signs of, well, anything happening.


----------



## ds6191 (Nov 19, 2007)

The store close to me opened up on Fri.I have to say I was really impressed with the zombie area and the demon babys.They were on a swing set that went in a circle. Now to get enough money saved up to buy something. I have my eyes on a few things.


----------



## Blood N' Gore 2011 (Jun 22, 2011)

@jdubbya The swamp zombie was a $200 prop from 2009 pretty cool for 55!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

I didn't get to see it because my store was still waiting for it but they said there was a zombie baby that will get attached to the Toxic Zombie area suspended and hanging downward from the "roof" of the sewer. Has anyone seen it at their location? Curious to what it will look like.


----------



## Lil Spook (Oct 25, 2010)

Spirit here in Kirkland WA (@ Totem Lake Mall) is open. They have most of the store fully set up.
I grabbed a few step pads and put a "Rosemary" on hold.






They don't have her yet, but the store manager promised me he'd call me once she gets in.... hopefully later this week!
Fingers are seriously crossed! 
Either way I'll be checking back every other day to make sure


----------



## CbusRog (Jul 17, 2007)

N.W. Columbus/Dublin, Ohio: Spirit store opens Wednesday, Sept. 7. Halloween Express opens Tuesday, Sept. 6. Halloween City... ???


----------



## jdubbya (Oct 4, 2003)

Blood N' Gore 2011 said:


> @jdubbya The swamp zombie was a $200 prop from 2009 pretty cool for 55!


Thanks! That IS a great deal!



CbusRog said:


> N.W. Columbus/Dublin, Ohio: Spirit store opens Wednesday, Sept. 7. Halloween Express opens Tuesday, Sept. 6. Halloween City... ???


Hoping one of our area stores opens this week. I get paid on Thursday so will have some disposable income to stimulate the Chinese economy!


----------



## His and Hearse (May 19, 2011)

jdubbya said:


> I get paid on Thursday so will have some disposable income to stimulate the Chinese economy!


LOL. Sad but true. 

I hit the first Buffalo area store to open yesterday. Pleasantly surprised to find prices a bit LOWER than the website prices. Got the Rising From The Grave Zombie prop and a foot trigger for it, the shaking demon baby, and a Support Halloween magnet. Using my 20 percent off internet coupon, it came to just under $80.


----------



## mikieofthedead (Aug 12, 2005)

Ours opens in 2 days ***happy dance*** ooo and pay day is in 2 days ***happier dance***


----------



## SheerTerrorHaunt (Jul 22, 2011)

I went to the Spirit in the Saint Louis Mills Mall! I really liked the zombie wasteland. Very cool. I didn't take any pictures though. :/ A lot of things with "try me" mats and buttons. I bought 3 masks and going back to another spirit to buy more soon


----------



## MrMordrid (Aug 14, 2005)

DarkManDustin said:


> Idk about Spirit being overpriced, but Halloween Express is. Last year, I went to look. Their ghostface costume byitself was $40.00. I got the costume, knife, and gloves for $30.00 at PartyCity.


 I have no experience with Halloween Express but, 2 of the props that i really really really want which are 60 bucks cheaper than Spirit! Plus the other animated Frankenstein prop that is on the market is the cheapest i have seen it anywhere. Which kills me because Spirit has the best customer service EVER!


----------



## creeeepycathy (Jul 12, 2011)

Went to our Spirit today. Didn't buy anything there. Came home and bought it online instead.  Wound up being cheaper that way by a couple bucks. 

what I got: 
(and I am soooo excited about it...  )


----------



## stormygirl84 (Sep 4, 2009)

I'm kind of disgusted now. Our local Spirit store hasn't even finished stocking and setting up. We ran by tonight to try to get in there, and it was pathetic. We saw a tiny poster in the window and a big banner over the (caged) doors announcing they would open in September, and ONE guy inside moving boxes around. Nothing was even set up! They MIGHT have it open by late September. But at this rate, I doubt it. *sigh*

I suppose I'll just have to check and see where the next closest one is and hope for the best.


----------



## jdubbya (Oct 4, 2003)

stormygirl84 said:


> I'm kind of disgusted now. Our local Spirit store hasn't even finished stocking and setting up. We ran by tonight to try to get in there, and it was pathetic. We saw a tiny poster in the window and a big banner over the (caged) doors announcing they would open in September, and ONE guy inside moving boxes around. Nothing was even set up! They MIGHT have it open by late September. But at this rate, I doubt it. *sigh*
> 
> I suppose I'll just have to check and see where the next closest one is and hope for the best.


Same here! Drove by ours today and while it looks to be almost completely set up, not opened yet and no indication of when it will open. This happened last year and I remember they didn't open until the 15th. I looked in the window and saw some neat stuff. hoping they open this week.


----------



## stormygirl84 (Sep 4, 2009)

jdubbya said:


> Same here! Drove by ours today and while it looks to be almost completely set up, not opened yet and no indication of when it will open. This happened last year and I remember they didn't open until the 15th. I looked in the window and saw some neat stuff. hoping they open this week.


At least yours looked almost ready! When we looked into ours, like I said, there was nothing but plain cardboard boxes, bubble wrap and ONE guy trying to unpack them. Oh, well. I checked on the location of the next closest one, and thankfully it's not far away - AND it's already open.


----------



## Shockwave199 (Jan 18, 2007)

I have a spirit and a halloween city within spitting distance from each other this year- each within six miles from my house.

I am now officially in deep [email protected]%!

Dan


----------



## Crunch (Oct 23, 2008)

We're getting one this week. Super excited, haven't seen one in person EVER.


----------



## blackdogrdc (Sep 20, 2010)

Just went to my local Spirit yesterday. Spent over an hour and half and $94.00. The jumping spider thing is pretty good. They had 5 foot skeletons for around 50 bucks. Might have to go back and get one with the 20% off coupon. Going to hit the other Spirit in my area next week. Halloween City is also open in my area gonna have to hit that one as well.


----------



## Crunch (Oct 23, 2008)

I was looking around in the Spirit store experience thread, and noticed someone posted that their son was hired there. I'm in need of some funds and a discount on some things would be deadly. This may not be the right place to ask, but does anyone know how to get a job working at a store? We're getting one in a couple days, and I'd be down to work there for the month.


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

Crunch said:


> I was looking around in the Spirit store experience thread, and noticed someone posted that their son was hired there. I'm in need of some funds and a discount on some things would be deadly. This may not be the right place to ask, but does anyone know how to get a job working at a store? We're getting one in a couple days, and I'd be down to work there for the month.



About a month or so ago they were accepting applications online for area stores.


----------



## Crunch (Oct 23, 2008)

Shadowbat said:


> About a month or so ago they were accepting applications online for area stores.


Oh. Welllll then..


----------

